# Probandenakquise für meine Fallout 4-Studie



## homerstone (14. April 2018)

*Probandenakquise für meine Fallout 4-Studie*

Liebe PC-Games-Community,

mein Name ist Juan, ich studiere Sportmanagement und -kommunikation an der deutschen Sporthochschule in Köln und schreibe momentan an meiner Bachelorarbeit.
Im Zuge dieser möchte ich eine Studie zum Spiel Fallout 4 durchführen. Hierfür habe ich einen kurzen und hoffentlich interessanten Online-Fragebogen (ca. 10 Minuten Bearbeitungszeit) erstellt. Da dieser nur von Fallout 4-Spielern ausgefüllt werden kann und ich mir erhoffe, dass einige von euch Interesse an der Teilnahme haben, wende ich mich auf meiner Probandensuche an euch!
Das Ausfüllen des Fragebogens geschieht selbstverständlich vollkommen anonym und die Daten werden ausschließlich im Kontext meiner Bachelorarbeit verwendet.

Leider kann ich an dieser Stelle noch nicht viel zu meinem genauen Thema verraten, da dies Einfluss auf die Ergebnisse der Studie ausüben könnte. Ich schicke die Ergebnisse den Teilnehmern der Studie jedoch gerne zu (hierzu weitere Informationen im Fragebogen).

Hier geht’s zum Fragebogen: soscisurvey.de/fallout4/

Bitte leitet diese Nachricht bei Gelegenheit auch an Freunde und Bekannte von euch weiter, die Fallout 4 Spielen. Je mehr Leute an der Studie teilnehmen, desto repräsentativer sind die Ergebnisse!

Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit und Unterstützung!

Juan

tl;dr: Füll den oben verlinkten Fragebogen aus und trage zur Wissenschaft bei!


----------

